# [SOLVED] asus drw-1814blt DVD-RW Help!



## xbball24 (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi, so here's my story. 
I installed a dvd burner (asus drw-1814blt) onto my Vista 32-bit and everything was going fine. Then it stops reading discs and in the Device Manager screen it shows the burner under the drives but it has a Yellow Exclamation mark at the the beginning. It says "This Device cannot start. (Code 10)". I figured this means that it is broken. So I order a new one and after I hook up the cables it too has the Yellow Exclamation mark. 

Will be so glad if someone can help me.

also, the drive does not appear in My Computer...


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: asus drw-1814blt DVD-RW Help!*

Hi xbball24,
Welcome to TSF.
Have you updated the firmware for this drive?
Here is a link:
http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us&model=DRW-1814BLT
Hope this helps
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## xbball24 (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: asus drw-1814blt DVD-RW Help!*

I downloaded and upzipped the firmware software but when I started the application it says "Error No Matched Devices ! "


----------



## xbball24 (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: asus drw-1814blt DVD-RW Help!*

SOLVED

I deleted the registry stated in other forum posts.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: asus drw-1814blt DVD-RW Help!*



xbball24 said:


> SOLVED
> 
> I deleted the registry stated in other forum posts.


I am glad you got it fixed, but it may help others as to how you got it fixed.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## xbball24 (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: asus drw-1814blt DVD-RW Help!*

[Start] [Run] [Regedit]
Registry Key: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class
Key Name: {4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}
Value Data: [Delete All Value Data from UpperFilters and LowerFilters]
Note: Do not delete the Key or the Multi-String Values. Delete only the data values.
Exit Registry and Reboot


----------



## Ocean2 (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: asus drw-1814blt DVD-RW Help!*

HI this is the first time on this forum. Big thank you for the info xbball24.
Have had the same problem whilst installing windows 7. 
Both Asus 1814blt and LG gsa 4136B DVD-RW would not show in 'my computer' even though they were listed in the devise manager. Both had the yellow error flag and indicated the driver was not loaded or upto date. 
Have spend hours looking around for a driver that would fix things to no avail. Then thankfully I came across this forum. 
I have removed the data from the lower filter and now Both dvd's are showing and working after the reboot.

Thanks again, I can now go and get some sleep
:wave:


----------

